
Is Climate Change Responsible for This Season's Wildfires? - amoorthy
https://blog.thefactual.com/climate-change-wildfires-oregon-california
======
amoorthy
Re-posting as original post
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24520745](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24520745))
was flagged because we accidentally posted from our newish company account.
Sorry about that.

